# Hi, new in Portugal



## Country Bumkin (Nov 13, 2012)

I've decided to leave Italy after 25 years and next week am visiting Portugal - Porto and Lisbon initially. I was wondering if anyone would fancy meeting up and showing me the city or just give me some tips.
I know there's a terrible recession in Portugal but would like to know if, as a qualified and experienced English teacher, I would find work? 
I've seen that hostels are really cheap, but are they decent? Anyone know the best ones to stay in? Or where I could rent a room in a flatshare, if I decided to stay on?
I lived in Brazil years ago so understand Portuguese perfectly but I'll need to brush up on speaking.
I'm just tired of living in Italy - I need a change! 
I'd really appreciate any advice! 
Cheers! CB


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Hostels in Lison and Porto are good... look here for specifics 

Lisbon Hostels Listings - All Hostels in Lisbon at Hostels.com

Friends of my son`s stayed at Yes! Lisbon Hostel and were very impressed. Take some time to read their reviews.


Cheap Porto Hostels - Search all Hostels in Porto at Hostels.com


----------

